# Tricks of the Drywall Finishing Trade



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Thought drywall finishing could use/deserved its own such thread. Unless there already is one somewhere.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry to steal your thunder

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/tricks-trade-9/


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

As the 1st post on that thread said in reply to the OP, cazna: 



Mud Master said:


> Got plenty for finishing...but lemme see what I can come up with..


Mud Master never did post those "Got plenty for finishing". At least not that I could find, when I scanned through the thread in the Hanging Drywall section. He only posted hanging drywall tips.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Trick I used the other day, with a vinyl expansion joint: Pull off the tear away guides for coating, and coat over everything, including the middle expansion part. Don't clean out the center, but leave the mud to dry. On the last coat, let the wet mud moisten the dry mud in the groove(s) and then clean them out.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I will add chalkline chalk to my mud when doing touch ups on unprimed drywall.to keep track of what needs to be sanded again.so painters dont paint it than say..o I thought that was sanded


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Trick I used the other day, with a vinyl expansion joint: Pull off the tear away guides for coating, and coat over everything, including the middle expansion part. Don't clean out the center, but leave the mud to dry. On the last coat, let the wet mud moisten the dry mud in the groove(s) and then clean them out.


you can use that same principle on the last coat of your vinyl bead too:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> you can use that same principle on the last coat of your vinyl bead too:yes:


I'm trying to visualize, but you lost me here, 2buck. But I'm very interested in knowing exactly what you mean.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's a little trick. I dropped my knife today and my kid asked how i pick it up if I'm alone. Told him to run home a few doors down and grab my camera.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I'm trying to visualize, but you lost me here, 2buck. But I'm very interested in knowing exactly what you mean.


I forgot to put the word (((BULL))) nose vinyl bead in my post,sorry,I think you know what I mean now, right.let the mud from last coat soak awhile ,then clean the round off:thumbsup:
not ever time you coat,just last one


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Here's a little trick. I dropped my knife today and my kid asked how i pick it up if I'm alone. Told him to run home a few doors down and grab my camera.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aklljtthNCU


showing us by video,that's excellent,more of us have got to do that:thumbsup:
my daughter won't lend me her camera,that I bought her:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Here's a little trick. I dropped my knife today and my kid asked how i pick it up if I'm alone. Told him to run home a few doors down and grab my camera.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aklljtthNCU


a true stilt walker .does osha ever come to this site? and why do i need a reason for editing?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Here's a little trick. I dropped my knife today and my kid asked how i pick it up if I'm alone. Told him to run home a few doors down and grab my camera.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aklljtthNCU


I do the same thing but if the bench isn't near I use the window sill.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Here's a little trick. I dropped my knife today and my kid asked how i pick it up if I'm alone. Told him to run home a few doors down and grab my camera.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aklljtthNCU


I do the same thing. Works with sponges too. you can also use a window sill if your bench isnt' near by. Nice vid.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

you guys ever use small rolling scaffold? i love mine. biljax 4'x2' . the ones in [email protected] h/d ,are cheap, but dont stand up to wear. great for stilt work.and the radio.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> a true stilt walker .does osha ever come to this site? and why do i need a reason for editing?


Don't quote me on this but I believe that stilts are now legal to use as of Oct or Nov of 2010 with certain stipulations of course. ( railings where needed,vent holes in floor covered,etc...)
I found this out by phoning the labour board who in turn directed me to a site with workplace safety regulations.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Don't quote me on this but I believe that stilts are now legal to use as of Oct or Nov of 2010 with certain stipulations of course. ( railings where needed,vent holes in floor covered,etc...)
> I found this out by phoning the labour board who in turn directed me to a site with workplace safety regulations.


yes they are but you half to take a 8 hour safety coarse,think it's around $200.and it's BORING!!!!
bloody construction work is turning into factory work:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Don't quote me on this but I believe that stilts are now legal to use as of Oct or Nov of 2010 with certain stipulations of course. ( railings where needed,vent holes in floor covered,etc...)
> I found this out by phoning the labour board who in turn directed me to a site with workplace safety regulations.


i've been walkin around those registers for so long now i don't have to look down, ever. i walk through a house first day i know the floors . all you have to do is USE YOUR HEAD! something osha will never understand. if it weren't for the crankers/potheads/drunks , we wouldn't need those guys for MOST jobs . there out for your money. NOT YOUR SAFETY! I don't do commercial work unless i have to. to many asses @ elbows , and OSHA. :whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

for picking up knives and sponges i use a telescoping magnetic pickup. its the size of a pen and sits in my pocket. i put a screw or nail in the side of my sponges(the foamy side obviously) and i just pick it up. no more risky acrobatics or cursing. you can probably find one at any automotive tool place. it's the best thing EVER!!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> for picking up knives and sponges i use a telescoping magnetic pickup. its the size of a pen and sits in my pocket. i put a screw or nail in the side of my sponges(the foamy side obviously) and i just pick it up. no more risky acrobatics or cursing. you can probably find one at any automotive tool place. it's the best thing EVER!!!!


Hey...That was my idea, the only difference is I put a nail in the opposite end so I can stab the sanding sponge to pick it up, just pull out the pocket clip thingee and grind down a 4" galv nail to fit in the hole, also I taped an extra magnet onto the existing one because the one magnet didn't quite have enough strength to pick up a 6" broady.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Hey...That was my idea, the only difference is I put a nail in the opposite end so I can stab the sanding sponge to pick it up, just pull out the pocket clip thingee and grind down a 4" galv nail to fit in the hole, also I taped an extra magnet onto the existing one because the one magnet didn't quite have enough strength to pick up a 6" broady.


Well thats interesting, To think i have one of those sitting in my shed doing nothing for all these years :thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

hey kiwi did you post that before? i was pretty sure i read it somewhere before but i'll be more than happy to take the credit.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> hey kiwi did you post that before? i was pretty sure i read it somewhere before but i'll be more than happy to take the credit.


Yeah, I think I have posted it before, might have been on one of Ricks threads, either that or I might have mentioned it while talking to one of the other DWT guys and only think that I've posted it....Old age is a b1tch on the memory. 
Works great tho doesn't it, I know a young painter that said he does the splits somehow and puts one knee on the ground to pick things up and then crawls to the nearest object and pulls his way back up again...not for old farts.
Hang on Carpentaper, I just found my old post http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/who-shortest-tallest-em-all-1367/


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I forgot to put the word (((BULL))) nose vinyl bead in my post,sorry,I think you know what I mean now, right.let the mud from last coat soak awhile ,then clean the round off:thumbsup:
> not ever time you coat,just last one


I woke up with that 'bull' thought the morning after I'd asked the question - which yet again proves that I'm smarter when I'm asleep than when I'm awake.


----------

